# China bans burqas



## Vikrant

China takes another oppressive step towards Muslims.

---

BEIJING: Authorities in the capital of the mainly Muslim Uighur homeland of Xinjiang voted to ban the wearing of burqas in public, media said on Thursday, as China confronts unrest with tough measures that critics have labelled discriminatory.

Hundreds have died in ethnic clashes across the restive far western region in recent months, with Beijing vowing to "strike hard" against violence.

The local legislature of Urumqi on Wednesday "considered and adopted 'Regulations for the banning of wearing of burqas in public areas in Urumqi'", the Sina web news portal said.

...

China s Xinjiang to ban burqas in public - The Times of India


----------



## HenryBHough

Until now I did not see the upside of a Chinese takeover of Obamerica!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

HenryBHough said:


> Until now I did not see the upside of a Chinese takeover of Obamerica!



Once again, you're against the First Amendment. 

Anyone surprised?


----------



## Manonthestreet

No different than not allowing people to parade around in KLAN garb


----------



## TheOldSchool

Anyone wearing something religiously mandated looks like a fool.  That doesn't mean it should be banned though.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Manonthestreet said:


> No different than not allowing people to parade around in KLAN garb



When have you not been allowed to hide your cowardice under a bed sheet?


----------



## Manonthestreet

typical liberal always ASSuming........Try .marching around in some SS garb too...let me know how that goes......just the facts


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Manonthestreet said:


> typical liberal always ASSuming........Try .marching around in some SS garb too...let me know how that goes......just the facts



Manonthestreet You might be interested in this thread. 

Nazi on welfare loses custody of kids US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

HenryBHough said:


> Until now I did not see the upside of a Chinese takeover of Obamerica!



There is no upside to Communism.


----------



## Vikrant

The burqa ban in China is in full force now. 

---

BEIJING: The legislature of northwest China's disturbed region of Xinjiang has banned the wearing of Burqa by Muslim women. This is a significant decision in Muslim inhabited province, which also borders Muslim countries in Central Asia and Pakistan. 

The Communist Party leadership in Urumqi, provincial capital of Xinjiang, decided to ban the Burqa last month. Communist leaders feel Xinjiang is going through a phase of rising Islamic fundamentalism, which plays a role in the growth of separatism. 

Discussing the legislature's decision, the official Xinhua news agency said that " The regulation is seen as an effort to curb growing extremism that forced Uygur women to abandon their colorful traditional dress and wear black burqas". Xinhua also noted that the Burqa has been banned in Belgium and France, and that it is "not a national dress of Muslims". 

Xinjiang province is witness to regular terror attacks and clashes with security forces by separatists fighting to create an independent East Turkmenistan nation.

Xinjiang province bans burqa for Muslim women - The Times of India


----------



## MDiver

The religion should be banned.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Manonthestreet said:


> No different than not allowing people to parade around in KLAN garb



It's not illegal to wear Klan garb


----------



## Manonthestreet

Doesnt have to be....... its simply not tolerated.......parade around  in it......let me know how it goes.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Manonthestreet said:


> Doesnt have to be....... its simply not tolerated.......parade around  in it......let me know how it goes.



So you're equating being Muslim with being in the Ku Klux Klan?


----------



## Manonthestreet

Why dont you say what you want to say instead of playing 20 questions to get to your gotcha moment


----------



## skye

Good on China! 

you want to wear a burka?

join the Taliban.


----------



## Vigilante

Would be interesting to see muslim's attacking the Chinese, the way they do other religious people, and perhaps the Chinese would simply eradicate the problem...they have done it before...probably the reason the cowardly muslims act the way they do when they know they will actually be eradicated.... there is a lesson in this!


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Good on China!
> 
> you want to wear a burka?
> 
> join the Taliban.




Funny thing.

China's actions don't surprise me.  We all know China is not exactly good on the human rights record.  But you applaud them when they exibit that intolerance on their Muslim population.

Why am I not surprised.


----------



## skye

I don't want to surprise you.  ^^^^^

It;s like....

who cares


----------



## Vikrant

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on China!
> 
> you want to wear a burka?
> 
> join the Taliban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing.
> 
> China's actions don't surprise me.  We all know China is not exactly good on the human rights record.  But you applaud them when they exibit that intolerance on their Muslim population.
> 
> Why am I not surprised.
Click to expand...


It is sad to see what China is doing to Muslims in Xinjiang. What saddens me is that no Muslim country is willing to offer help to Muslims in  Xinjiang.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> No different than not allowing people to parade around in KLAN garb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not illegal to wear Klan garb
Click to expand...

Certainly not, but just try trotting down Main St, USA in a bed sheet and see what happens.


----------



## gallantwarrior

skye said:


> Good on China!
> 
> you want to wear a burka?
> 
> join the Taliban.


And move to some place where such garb is acceptable.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on China!
> 
> you want to wear a burka?
> 
> join the Taliban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing.
> 
> China's actions don't surprise me.  We all know China is not exactly good on the human rights record.  But you applaud them when they exibit that intolerance on their Muslim population.
> 
> Why am I not surprised.
Click to expand...

And yet, where is the screaming objection to the intolerance of anything not muslim as the muslims rape, behead, crucify, and otherwise destroy all things non-muslim?  Don't the Chinese have the same rights to ban or eradicate what does not fit into their social system?


----------



## Vikrant

gallantwarrior said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on China!
> 
> you want to wear a burka?
> 
> join the Taliban.
> 
> 
> 
> And move to some place where such garb is acceptable.
Click to expand...


They are on their own land. Xinjiang belongs to Yughur people not China. China is in illegal occupation of Xinjiang.


----------



## Unkotare

Vigilante said:


> Would be interesting to see muslim's attacking the Chinese...!




It has happened many, many times, and there are millions of Chinese Muslims.


----------



## Vigilante

Unkotare said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would be interesting to see muslim's attacking the Chinese...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has happened many, many times, and there are millions of Chinese Muslims.
Click to expand...


But there are a Billion Chinese...sounds like a fair fight!


----------



## Unkotare

Vigilante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would be interesting to see muslim's attacking the Chinese...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has happened many, many times, and there are millions of Chinese Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there are a Billion Chinese...sounds like a fair fight!
Click to expand...


Do you really not understand the difference between nationality and religion?


----------



## Vigilante

Unkotare said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would be interesting to see muslim's attacking the Chinese...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has happened many, many times, and there are millions of Chinese Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there are a Billion Chinese...sounds like a fair fight!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really not understand the difference between nationality and religion?
Click to expand...


Do you just like to make an ass of yourself, especially when you know what's being talked about?...Do you really need specifics?


----------



## Politico

Luddly Neddite said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until now I did not see the upside of a Chinese takeover of Obamerica!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, you're against the First Amendment.
> 
> Anyone surprised?
Click to expand...

China does not have a First Amendment idiot.


----------



## Unkotare

Vigilante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would be interesting to see muslim's attacking the Chinese...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has happened many, many times, and there are millions of Chinese Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there are a Billion Chinese...sounds like a fair fight!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really not understand the difference between nationality and religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...Do you really need specifics?
Click to expand...



So you don't know?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> So you're equating being Muslim with being in the Ku Klux Klan?




 It looks to me like the comparison was not between the KKK an Muslims, but between the KKK an those extreme fundamentalists who force women into these Mummy bags.

 If you think all Muslims wear Burqas, you have some serious catching up to do.


----------



## Vigilante

Unkotare said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would be interesting to see muslim's attacking the Chinese...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has happened many, many times, and there are millions of Chinese Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there are a Billion Chinese...sounds like a fair fight!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really not understand the difference between nationality and religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...Do you really need specifics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't know?
Click to expand...


Are there MORE Chinese that aren't muslim, than the ones that are muslim, and by a substantial number?.... You're usually too smart to try and play this game with me...but if you insist! Look it up in Wiki, if that's how you want to go, I simply don't care!

But here, I'll help you....Accurate statistics on China's current Muslim population are hard to find; various surveys have found that they constitute 1—2% of the population of China, or between 20 and 30 million people. They are served by 35.000 to 45.000 mosques, 40.000 to 50.000 imams (_ahong_), and 10 Quranic institutions.[72]

Seems they as SUBSTANTIALLY outnumbered by a number of other Chinese people of different religions, or ones with no declared religion...THIS is why the coward muslims don't act up too much except in one province where they are the majority....and that can be remedied in a matter of weeks by the current Chinese gov't, and NOT think a thing about it!


----------



## Unkotare

Vigilante said:


> Are there MORE Chinese that aren't muslim, than the ones that are muslim, and by a substantial number?....!




Put away the straw man. That point was never in contention.


----------



## Mad Scientist

The Chinese aren't stupid like Americans are. They see the threat to society and work to eliminate it.

Chinese society hasn't made it all this time by being stupid, no matter what "government" rules over them.


----------



## Vigilante

Unkotare said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there MORE Chinese that aren't muslim, than the ones that are muslim, and by a substantial number?....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put away the straw man. That point was never in contention.
Click to expand...

By your stupid remark, it was, and again, you should have known better.


----------



## Vigilante

Mad Scientist said:


> The Chinese aren't stupid like Americans are. They see the threat to society and work to eliminate it.
> 
> Chinese society hasn't made it all this time by being stupid, no matter what "government" rules over them.



The current theory is roughly 7% of all muslims are radicals, meaning 1-2 million of those Chinese muslims would, at the word from their Imam start a murdering spree... THAT would be enough for the Chinese gov't to wipe the entire religious population out of Chinese land!


----------



## Unkotare

Vigilante said:


> .....THIS is why the coward muslims don't act up too much except in one province where they are the majority....




That's not what residents of Beijing were saying in 2013.


----------



## Unkotare

Mad Scientist said:


> The Chinese aren't stupid like Americans are. They see the threat to society and work to eliminate it.
> 
> Chinese society hasn't made it all this time by being stupid, no matter what "government" rules over them.



Well, sometimes...


----------



## Unkotare

Vigilante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there MORE Chinese that aren't muslim, than the ones that are muslim, and by a substantial number?....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put away the straw man. That point was never in contention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By your stupid remark, it was...
Click to expand...



It was not. Your reading comprehension challenges are your own problem.


----------



## Vigilante

Unkotare said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....THIS is why the coward muslims don't act up too much except in one province where they are the majority....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what residents of Beijing were saying in 2013.
Click to expand...


Residents are NOT the gov't.


----------



## Vigilante

Unkotare said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there MORE Chinese that aren't muslim, than the ones that are muslim, and by a substantial number?....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put away the straw man. That point was never in contention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By your stupid remark, it was...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was not. Your reading comprehension challenges are your own problem.
Click to expand...


We are done with your nonsense.


----------



## Unkotare

Vigilante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....THIS is why the coward muslims don't act up too much except in one province where they are the majority....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what residents of Beijing were saying in 2013.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Residents are NOT the gov't.
Click to expand...



OK, that's not what the government was saying in 2013. Feel better?


----------



## Unkotare

Vigilante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there MORE Chinese that aren't muslim, than the ones that are muslim, and by a substantial number?....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put away the straw man. That point was never in contention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By your stupid remark, it was...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was not. Your reading comprehension challenges are your own problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are done with your nonsense.
Click to expand...



Have you embarrassed yourself enough for one day?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Vigilante said:


> The current theory is roughly 7% of all muslims are radicals, meaning 1-2 million of those Chinese muslims would, at the word from their Imam start a murdering spree... THAT would be enough for the Chinese gov't to wipe the entire religious population out of Chinese land!




 And that 7% is just by Muslim standards. If the same standards were applied to all people equally, that percentage would be magnitudes higher.


----------



## Vigilante

Dogmaphobe said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> The current theory is roughly 7% of all muslims are radicals, meaning 1-2 million of those Chinese muslims would, at the word from their Imam start a murdering spree... THAT would be enough for the Chinese gov't to wipe the entire religious population out of Chinese land!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that 7% is just by Muslim standards. If the same standards were applied to all people equally, that percentage would be magnitudes higher.
Click to expand...


I fully agree with your take on that situation!


----------



## Unkotare

TheOldSchool said:


> Anyone wearing something religiously mandated looks like a fool.  ...




In your worthless opinion only.


----------



## Unkotare

The Uyghur people are respected as a fearsome warrior 'race,' but I have found most to be pretty chill. Good folks to sit down and have a beer with.


----------



## Coyote

gallantwarrior said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on China!
> 
> you want to wear a burka?
> 
> join the Taliban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing.
> 
> China's actions don't surprise me.  We all know China is not exactly good on the human rights record.  But you applaud them when they exibit that intolerance on their Muslim population.
> 
> Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *And yet, where is the screaming objection to the intolerance of anything not muslim as the muslims rape, behead, crucify, and otherwise destroy all things non-muslim?*  Don't the Chinese have the same rights to ban or eradicate what does not fit into their social system?
Click to expand...


And what has that to with banning burka's in China?

I just find it ludicrous that you hail the right of the Chinese to selectively infringe on human rights.  You hero-worship a country (one among many with human abyssmal human rights records you would not ordinarily honor) for doing something you would not tolerate if directed at any other group of people.

So what if women want to wear burkas?  Why not make butt crack and muffin tops illegal?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Coyote said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on China!
> 
> you want to wear a burka?
> 
> join the Taliban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing.
> 
> China's actions don't surprise me.  We all know China is not exactly good on the human rights record.  But you applaud them when they exibit that intolerance on their Muslim population.
> 
> Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *And yet, where is the screaming objection to the intolerance of anything not muslim as the muslims rape, behead, crucify, and otherwise destroy all things non-muslim?*  Don't the Chinese have the same rights to ban or eradicate what does not fit into their social system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what has that to with banning burka's in China?
> I just find it ludicrous that you hail the right of the Chinese to selectively infringe on human rights.  You hero-worship a country (one among many with human abyssmal human rights records you would not ordinarily honor) for doing something you would not tolerate if directed at any other group of people.
> 
> So what if women want to wear burkas?  Why not make butt crack and muffin tops illegal?
Click to expand...

Making butt crack and muffin tops illegal might not be all that bad an idea.  If the women truly want to don burkas, well...OK.  But I suspect too many of these women make a choice based on threat and intimidation. I wonder, would you be so supportive of Christian women forced to cover themselves in deference to their "god"?


----------



## longknife

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt have to be....... its simply not tolerated.......parade around  in it......let me know how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're equating being Muslim with being in the Ku Klux Klan?
Click to expand...


Of course not!

The Democrat KKK burned *crosses* not human  beings!


----------



## Coyote

gallantwarrior said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on China!
> 
> you want to wear a burka?
> 
> join the Taliban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing.
> 
> China's actions don't surprise me.  We all know China is not exactly good on the human rights record.  But you applaud them when they exibit that intolerance on their Muslim population.
> 
> Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *And yet, where is the screaming objection to the intolerance of anything not muslim as the muslims rape, behead, crucify, and otherwise destroy all things non-muslim?*  Don't the Chinese have the same rights to ban or eradicate what does not fit into their social system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what has that to with banning burka's in China?
> I just find it ludicrous that you hail the right of the Chinese to selectively infringe on human rights.  You hero-worship a country (one among many with human abyssmal human rights records you would not ordinarily honor) for doing something you would not tolerate if directed at any other group of people.
> 
> So what if women want to wear burkas?  Why not make butt crack and muffin tops illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Making butt crack and muffin tops illegal might not be all that bad an idea.  If the women truly want to don burkas, well...OK.  But I suspect too many of these women make a choice based on threat and intimidation.* I wonder, would you be so supportive of Christian women forced to cover themselves in deference to their "god"*?
Click to expand...


Absolutely.  There are many sects of Christians and Orthodox Jews that choose to dress in "modest" attire that reflects their religious beliefs, and it's their right.


----------



## Coyote

longknife said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt have to be....... its simply not tolerated.......parade around  in it......let me know how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're equating being Muslim with being in the Ku Klux Klan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not!
> 
> The Democrat KKK burned *crosses* not human  beings!
Click to expand...


Good point, the KKK strung human beings up from trees....strange fruit.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Coyote said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on China!
> 
> you want to wear a burka?
> 
> join the Taliban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing.
> 
> China's actions don't surprise me.  We all know China is not exactly good on the human rights record.  But you applaud them when they exibit that intolerance on their Muslim population.
> 
> Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *And yet, where is the screaming objection to the intolerance of anything not muslim as the muslims rape, behead, crucify, and otherwise destroy all things non-muslim?*  Don't the Chinese have the same rights to ban or eradicate what does not fit into their social system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what has that to with banning burka's in China?
> I just find it ludicrous that you hail the right of the Chinese to selectively infringe on human rights.  You hero-worship a country (one among many with human abyssmal human rights records you would not ordinarily honor) for doing something you would not tolerate if directed at any other group of people.
> 
> So what if women want to wear burkas?  Why not make butt crack and muffin tops illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Making butt crack and muffin tops illegal might not be all that bad an idea.  If the women truly want to don burkas, well...OK.  But I suspect too many of these women make a choice based on threat and intimidation.* I wonder, would you be so supportive of Christian women forced to cover themselves in deference to their "god"*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  There are many sects of Christians and Orthodox Jews that choose to dress in "modest" attire that reflects their religious beliefs, and it's their right.
Click to expand...

To choose to do so is absolutely their right.  To be forced to do so under threat of punishment...not so much.


----------



## ChrisL

I think they should be banned in certain venues, like court, getting a mug shot taken, perhaps at work, etc.  Other than that, on their free time, I don't see why they shouldn't be allowed to wear whatever the hell they want.  I certainly wouldn't want the government to tell me what I can and cannot wear, within reason of course.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on China!
> 
> you want to wear a burka?
> 
> join the Taliban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing.
> 
> China's actions don't surprise me.  We all know China is not exactly good on the human rights record.  But you applaud them when they exibit that intolerance on their Muslim population.
> 
> Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *And yet, where is the screaming objection to the intolerance of anything not muslim as the muslims rape, behead, crucify, and otherwise destroy all things non-muslim?*  Don't the Chinese have the same rights to ban or eradicate what does not fit into their social system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what has that to with banning burka's in China?
> I just find it ludicrous that you hail the right of the Chinese to selectively infringe on human rights.  You hero-worship a country (one among many with human abyssmal human rights records you would not ordinarily honor) for doing something you would not tolerate if directed at any other group of people.
> 
> So what if women want to wear burkas?  Why not make butt crack and muffin tops illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Making butt crack and muffin tops illegal might not be all that bad an idea.  If the women truly want to don burkas, well...OK.  But I suspect too many of these women make a choice based on threat and intimidation.* I wonder, would you be so supportive of Christian women forced to cover themselves in deference to their "god"*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  There are many sects of Christians and Orthodox Jews that choose to dress in "modest" attire that reflects their religious beliefs, and it's their right.
Click to expand...


I agree for the most part, but like I stated in my post above, there are certain times and places where it just is not appropriate.  Should not be banned though.  They should be able to choose their own clothing on their own time.


----------



## gtopa1

Who really cares when anybody wears ANY type of attire. The number of times and places where they are banned should be few. At the other end of the scale, certain body types wearing bikinis should also be banned in public!!






Greg


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> I think they should be banned in certain venues, like court, getting a mug shot taken, perhaps at work, etc.  Other than that, on their free time, I don't see why they shouldn't be allowed to wear whatever the hell they want.  I certainly wouldn't want the government to tell me what I can and cannot wear, within reason of course.



I agree.  And that comes down to best practices and public safety - you can not wear a burka as a fire fighter, medical professional, for ID pictures, in court or as a teacher.  I think in those cases either it's necessary to be able to see one's face or it directly impacts the ability to do the job or safety.  By the same token, we do not want those professions dressing in a thong and pasties


----------



## Coyote

gallantwarrior said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing.
> 
> China's actions don't surprise me.  We all know China is not exactly good on the human rights record.  But you applaud them when they exibit that intolerance on their Muslim population.
> 
> Why am I not surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> *And yet, where is the screaming objection to the intolerance of anything not muslim as the muslims rape, behead, crucify, and otherwise destroy all things non-muslim?*  Don't the Chinese have the same rights to ban or eradicate what does not fit into their social system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what has that to with banning burka's in China?
> I just find it ludicrous that you hail the right of the Chinese to selectively infringe on human rights.  You hero-worship a country (one among many with human abyssmal human rights records you would not ordinarily honor) for doing something you would not tolerate if directed at any other group of people.
> 
> So what if women want to wear burkas?  Why not make butt crack and muffin tops illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Making butt crack and muffin tops illegal might not be all that bad an idea.  If the women truly want to don burkas, well...OK.  But I suspect too many of these women make a choice based on threat and intimidation.* I wonder, would you be so supportive of Christian women forced to cover themselves in deference to their "god"*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  There are many sects of Christians and Orthodox Jews that choose to dress in "modest" attire that reflects their religious beliefs, and it's their right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To choose to do so is absolutely their right.  To be forced to do so under threat of punishment...not so much.
Click to expand...


Ok....I agree, the choice is the right.  However, are you then going to go and forbid all forms of "modest" dress and religious garb that are imposed on young girls by their faith and families?


----------



## Coyote

gtopa1 said:


> Who really cares when anybody wears ANY type of attire. The number of times and places where they are banned should be few. At the other end of the scale, certain body types wearing bikinis should also be banned in public!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg



I didn't need to see that....really....I didn't.....


----------



## Gracie

Good for China! Other countries are doing what we should have done LONG ago. Don't like the laws of the land? Stay the fuck out of that land.


----------



## Coyote

Gracie said:


> Good for China! Other countries are doing what we should have done LONG ago. Don't like the laws of the land? Stay the fuck out of that land.



It wasn't the law of the land in China, until now.  China consists of a huge territory that incorporates a number of long standing ethnic groups that were forceably conquered.


----------



## Gracie

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for China! Other countries are doing what we should have done LONG ago. Don't like the laws of the land? Stay the fuck out of that land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't the law of the land in China, until now.  China consists of a huge territory that incorporates a number of long standing ethnic groups that were forceably conquered.
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter. Law of the land there now is NO BURQAS. Yay for them, I say!


----------



## Coyote

Gracie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for China! Other countries are doing what we should have done LONG ago. Don't like the laws of the land? Stay the fuck out of that land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't the law of the land in China, until now.  China consists of a huge territory that incorporates a number of long standing ethnic groups that were forceably conquered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter. Law of the land there now is NO BURQAS. Yay for them, I say!
Click to expand...


Why?

It has nothing to do with cultural norms in China.

It's just one more example of China's human rights abuses.  Funny thing that people admire that.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for China! Other countries are doing what we should have done LONG ago. Don't like the laws of the land? Stay the fuck out of that land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't the law of the land in China, until now.  China consists of a huge territory that incorporates a number of long standing ethnic groups that were forceably conquered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter. Law of the land there now is NO BURQAS. Yay for them, I say!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> It has nothing to do with cultural norms in China.
> 
> It's just one more example of China's human rights abuses.  Funny thing that people admire that.
Click to expand...


I've heard of the Uyghurs in China and how they've kind of been treated horribly by the government.  This does seem like just one more way to keep them down.  Look at what they've done to the Dalai Lama!  The Chinese government simply doesn't like people and will mistreat those who disagree with their policies.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for China! Other countries are doing what we should have done LONG ago. Don't like the laws of the land? Stay the fuck out of that land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't the law of the land in China, until now.  China consists of a huge territory that incorporates a number of long standing ethnic groups that were forceably conquered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter. Law of the land there now is NO BURQAS. Yay for them, I say!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> It has nothing to do with cultural norms in China.
> 
> It's just one more example of China's human rights abuses.  Funny thing that people admire that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've heard of the Uyghurs in China and how they've kind of been treated horribly by the government.  This does seem like just one more way to keep them down.  Look at what they've done to the Dalai Lama!  The Chinese government simply doesn't like people and will mistreat those who disagree with their policies.
Click to expand...


China and Russia/USSR are very similar in that they forceably incorporated a lot of minority peoples and attempted to strip them of their ethnic identities, culture and even religion.  Some of it was brutal.  I don't know as much about China, but the Soviets forceably moved peoples around - sending ethnic peoples to other parts of Russia and native Russian-speaking people into the conquered territories to dilute the populations.  Many were sent to Siberia where they had few skills to survive.   What the Chinese have done with the Tibetans is reprehensible.  The Tibetans aren't Chinese, they've had their own culture, language, and religion for eons and the Chinese are slowly grinding them down.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for China! Other countries are doing what we should have done LONG ago. Don't like the laws of the land? Stay the fuck out of that land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't the law of the land in China, until now.  China consists of a huge territory that incorporates a number of long standing ethnic groups that were forceably conquered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter. Law of the land there now is NO BURQAS. Yay for them, I say!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> It has nothing to do with cultural norms in China.
> 
> It's just one more example of China's human rights abuses.  Funny thing that people admire that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've heard of the Uyghurs in China and how they've kind of been treated horribly by the government.  This does seem like just one more way to keep them down.  Look at what they've done to the Dalai Lama!  The Chinese government simply doesn't like people and will mistreat those who disagree with their policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China and Russia/USSR are very similar in that they forceably incorporated a lot of minority peoples and attempted to strip them of their ethnic identities, culture and even religion.  Some of it was brutal.  I don't know as much about China, but the Soviets forceably moved peoples around - sending ethnic peoples to other parts of Russia and native Russian-speaking people into the conquered territories to dilute the populations.  Many were sent to Siberia where they had few skills to survive.   What the Chinese have done with the Tibetans is reprehensible.  The Tibetans aren't Chinese, they've had their own culture, language, and religion for eons and the Chinese are slowly grinding them down.
Click to expand...


All true------The Chinese in building their utopian china have
not only oppressed----they have murdered.     They have followed the same path as the   USSR  utopia builders-----the
muslim utopia builders,   the roman utopia builders------
------Utopias are not nice.     Alexander tried to do it nicely--
but he died young-----well---actually he was not all that nice
either-----but nicer than most


----------



## Gracie

I guess I am just bigoted when it comes to Burkas.


----------



## Unkotare

Gracie said:


> I guess I am just bigoted when it comes to Burkas.



Why?


----------



## Gracie

Cuz it's stupid.


----------



## irosie91

Gracie said:


> I guess I am just bigoted when it comes to Burkas.



in the world as it is today----and the ethos of islam what it is
today------it seems to me to be too convenient a disguise


----------



## Gracie

irosie91 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I am just bigoted when it comes to Burkas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the world as it is today----and the ethos of islam what it is
> today------it seems to me to be too convenient a disguise
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## Unkotare

Gracie said:


> Cuz it's stupid.



You were right, you are bigoted.


----------



## ChrisL

irosie91 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I am just bigoted when it comes to Burkas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the world as it is today----and the ethos of islam what it is
> today------it seems to me to be too convenient a disguise
Click to expand...


well, from what I've heard the Uyghurs are not anything like Islamists in the ME.  

Uyghur people - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91

ChrisL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I am just bigoted when it comes to Burkas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the world as it is today----and the ethos of islam what it is
> today------it seems to me to be too convenient a disguise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, from what I've heard the Uyghurs are not anything like Islamists in the ME.
> 
> Uyghur people - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I am just bigoted when it comes to Burkas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the world as it is today----and the ethos of islam what it is
> today------it seems to me to be too convenient a disguise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, from what I've heard the Uyghurs are not anything like Islamists in the ME.
> 
> Uyghur people - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


I am not impressed-----I have encountered and KNOWN muslims from lots of different places in the world-----muslims
do INTERACT with ----each other ------and pick up their
"ideas"   from each other ----the  UYGHUR people are not
isolated and PROTECTED from jihadist ideology.    It has amazed me since I have been  "in contact"----how much they HATE EACH OTHER-----despite the fact that the share common ideologies.     Hate each other as they do----their
greatest and consistent hatred is     THE KAFFIRIN


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I am just bigoted when it comes to Burkas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the world as it is today----and the ethos of islam what it is
> today------it seems to me to be too convenient a disguise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, from what I've heard the Uyghurs are not anything like Islamists in the ME.
Click to expand...



Regular, everyday folks from anywhere who happen to be Muslim are not like Islamist terrorist idiots. I've had many a beer with some good Uyghur folks in China, but I have also had many a beer with Muslims from Yemen, Saudia Arabia, Egypt, and elsewhere.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I am just bigoted when it comes to Burkas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the world as it is today----and the ethos of islam what it is
> today------it seems to me to be too convenient a disguise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, from what I've heard the Uyghurs are not anything like Islamists in the ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Regular, everyday folks from anywhere who happen to be Muslim are not like Islamist terrorist idiots. I've had many a beer with some good Uyghur folks in China, but I have also had many a beer with Muslims from Yemen, Saudia Arabia, Egypt, and elsewhere.
Click to expand...


I thought Muslims weren't supposed to drink?


----------



## Unkotare

Islam and alcohol Tipsy taboo The Economist


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't the law of the land in China, until now.  China consists of a huge territory that incorporates a number of long standing ethnic groups that were forceably conquered.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter. Law of the land there now is NO BURQAS. Yay for them, I say!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> It has nothing to do with cultural norms in China.
> 
> It's just one more example of China's human rights abuses.  Funny thing that people admire that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've heard of the Uyghurs in China and how they've kind of been treated horribly by the government.  This does seem like just one more way to keep them down.  Look at what they've done to the Dalai Lama!  The Chinese government simply doesn't like people and will mistreat those who disagree with their policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China and Russia/USSR are very similar in that they forceably incorporated a lot of minority peoples and attempted to strip them of their ethnic identities, culture and even religion.  Some of it was brutal.  I don't know as much about China, but the Soviets forceably moved peoples around - sending ethnic peoples to other parts of Russia and native Russian-speaking people into the conquered territories to dilute the populations.  Many were sent to Siberia where they had few skills to survive.   What the Chinese have done with the Tibetans is reprehensible.  The Tibetans aren't Chinese, they've had their own culture, language, and religion for eons and the Chinese are slowly grinding them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All true------The Chinese in building their utopian china have
> not only oppressed----they have murdered.     They have followed the same path as the   USSR  utopia builders-----the
> muslim utopia builders,   the roman utopia builders------
> ------Utopias are not nice.     Alexander tried to do it nicely--
> but he died young-----well---actually he was not all that nice
> either-----but nicer than most
Click to expand...


I think most utopias end up as distopias


----------



## Coyote

Gracie said:


> Cuz it's stupid.



As long as no one forces me to wear one, I don't care if someone else chooses to wear one


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz it's stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as no one forces me to wear one, I don't care if someone else chooses to wear one
Click to expand...


I do think that some women might be kind of brainwashed into believing that their bodies are "evil."  That is kind of the concept behind the burqa, to hide our female shape.  I think some of them were born into this belief and have fallen for that misinformation that men cannot control themselves.  That's kind of sad.  We should be able to be proud of our bodies and not have to hide them because of men.  That's my opinion.  However, if an adult woman chooses on her own to wear a burqa, who am I to tell them they cannot?


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I am just bigoted when it comes to Burkas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the world as it is today----and the ethos of islam what it is
> today------it seems to me to be too convenient a disguise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, from what I've heard the Uyghurs are not anything like Islamists in the ME.
> 
> Uyghur people - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I am just bigoted when it comes to Burkas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in the world as it is today----and the ethos of islam what it is
> today------it seems to me to be too convenient a disguise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, from what I've heard the Uyghurs are not anything like Islamists in the ME.
> 
> Uyghur people - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not impressed-----I have encountered and KNOWN muslims from lots of different places in the world-----muslims
> do INTERACT with ----each other ------and pick up their
> "ideas"   from each other ----the  UYGHUR people are not
> isolated and PROTECTED from jihadist ideology.    It has amazed me since I have been  "in contact"----how much they HATE EACH OTHER-----despite the fact that the share common ideologies.     Hate each other as they do----their
> greatest and consistent hatred is     THE KAFFIRIN
Click to expand...


There are considerable cultural differences amongst Muslims around the world.  Take for example the Shia/Sunni divide which doesn't exist in many Muslim cultures outside the ME.


ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz it's stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as no one forces me to wear one, I don't care if someone else chooses to wear one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do think that some women might be kind of brainwashed into believing that their bodies are "evil."  That is kind of the concept behind the burqa, to hide our female shape.  I think some of them were born into this belief and have fallen for that misinformation that men cannot control themselves.  That's kind of sad.  We should be able to be proud of our bodies and not have to hide them because of men.  That's my opinion.  However, if an adult woman chooses on her own to wear a burqa, who am I to tell them they cannot?
Click to expand...


It's funny - I am not sure if that is the reason, so much as it is religious modesty.  I've heard some women that say they actually feel more "liberated" with a Burkha and safer - they don't feel like they are being oggled by men.  But, the thing is...the Abrahamic religions seem to emphasize that women's body's are evil and full of temptation (as if men can't control themselves on their own).  Women have to be "pure" - men, not so much.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> I do think that some women might be kind of brainwashed into believing that their bodies are "evil."  ...




Has any woman ever told you that is the reason she wears a burka, or anything else?


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do think that some women might be kind of brainwashed into believing that their bodies are "evil."  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has any woman ever told you that is the reason she wears a burka, or anything else?
Click to expand...


  People who are brainwashed DO NOT realize that they are brainwashed.  It's ignorance that is learned from a young age.  That's why some of the men in some ME countries will beat women for having their ankles exposed.  It's a patriarchal society, period, end of story.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do think that some women might be kind of brainwashed into believing that their bodies are "evil."  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has any woman ever told you that is the reason she wears a burka, or anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who are brainwashed DO NOT realize that they are brainwashed.....
Click to expand...



You could use that illogical thinking to declare that anyone you want does anything you want for any reason you want.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do think that some women might be kind of brainwashed into believing that their bodies are "evil."  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has any woman ever told you that is the reason she wears a burka, or anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who are brainwashed DO NOT realize that they are brainwashed.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You could use that illogical thinking to declare that anyone you want does anything you want for any reason you want.
Click to expand...


No, you can't.  Do you have anything at all to add to the topic?


----------



## gallantwarrior

gtopa1 said:


> Who really cares when anybody wears ANY type of attire. The number of times and places where they are banned should be few. At the other end of the scale, certain body types wearing bikinis should also be banned in public!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


I would also suggest that Spandex clothing have a "do not exceed" weight limit.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they should be banned in certain venues, like court, getting a mug shot taken, perhaps at work, etc.  Other than that, on their free time, I don't see why they shouldn't be allowed to wear whatever the hell they want.  I certainly wouldn't want the government to tell me what I can and cannot wear, within reason of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  And that comes down to best practices and public safety - you can not wear a burka as a fire fighter, medical professional, for ID pictures, in court or as a teacher.  I think in those cases either it's necessary to be able to see one's face or it directly impacts the ability to do the job or safety.  By the same token, we do not want those professions dressing in a thong and pasties
Click to expand...

Interesting that with the cold and winds we've been experiencing that just about everyone working on the open ramps at the airport are muffled in heavy coats, head socks, mittens or gloves, and some even have ski goggles on.  Unless you know the name of who's assigned to your flight, you might not recognize anyone.  So I suppose there are times and places when having only your eyes exposed might be a matter of personal protection.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Coyote said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And yet, where is the screaming objection to the intolerance of anything not muslim as the muslims rape, behead, crucify, and otherwise destroy all things non-muslim?*  Don't the Chinese have the same rights to ban or eradicate what does not fit into their social system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what has that to with banning burka's in China?
> I just find it ludicrous that you hail the right of the Chinese to selectively infringe on human rights.  You hero-worship a country (one among many with human abyssmal human rights records you would not ordinarily honor) for doing something you would not tolerate if directed at any other group of people.
> 
> So what if women want to wear burkas?  Why not make butt crack and muffin tops illegal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Making butt crack and muffin tops illegal might not be all that bad an idea.  If the women truly want to don burkas, well...OK.  But I suspect too many of these women make a choice based on threat and intimidation.* I wonder, would you be so supportive of Christian women forced to cover themselves in deference to their "god"*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  There are many sects of Christians and Orthodox Jews that choose to dress in "modest" attire that reflects their religious beliefs, and it's their right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To choose to do so is absolutely their right.  To be forced to do so under threat of punishment...not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok....I agree, the choice is the right.  However, are you then going to go and forbid all forms of "modest" dress and religious garb that are imposed on young girls by their faith and families?
Click to expand...

Given the most popular forms of attire favored by young women and girls (too many dress like cheap streetwalkers or strippers), I don't see why public venues are not more adamant about "modest" attire.  It's really too bad that so many young women (girls) appear to feel that the only way to garner attention is to dress like hootchie sluts.


----------



## gallantwarrior

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz it's stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as no one forces me to wear one, I don't care if someone else chooses to wear one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do think that some women might be kind of brainwashed into believing that their bodies are "evil."  That is kind of the concept behind the burqa, to hide our female shape.  I think some of them were born into this belief and have fallen for that misinformation that men cannot control themselves.  That's kind of sad.  We should be able to be proud of our bodies and not have to hide them because of men.  That's my opinion.  However, if an adult woman chooses on her own to wear a burqa, who am I to tell them they cannot?
Click to expand...

You should do more research about how muslim men view women.  For muslims, women are little more than breeding stock.  They can be abused, even killed, pretty much on the whim of men, particularly those men who should love, cherish, and protect them.


----------



## skye

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz it's stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as no one forces me to wear one, I don't care if someone else chooses to wear one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do think that some women might be kind of brainwashed into believing that their bodies are "evil."  That is kind of the concept behind the burqa, to hide our female shape.  I think some of them were born into this belief and have fallen for that misinformation that men cannot control themselves.  That's kind of sad.  We should be able to be proud of our bodies and not have to hide them because of men.  That's my opinion.  However, if an adult woman chooses on her own to wear a burqa, who am I to tell them they cannot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should do more research about how muslim men view women.  For muslims, women are little more than breeding stock.  They can be abused, even killed, pretty much on the whim of men, particularly those men who should love, cherish, and protect them.
Click to expand...



I agree with that.

It's all written in their Holy Book. It's all   put in place in their Sharia Law!

Sometimes I think they put goat and sheep above women.


----------



## ChrisL

gallantwarrior said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what has that to with banning burka's in China?
> I just find it ludicrous that you hail the right of the Chinese to selectively infringe on human rights.  You hero-worship a country (one among many with human abyssmal human rights records you would not ordinarily honor) for doing something you would not tolerate if directed at any other group of people.
> 
> So what if women want to wear burkas?  Why not make butt crack and muffin tops illegal?
> 
> 
> 
> Making butt crack and muffin tops illegal might not be all that bad an idea.  If the women truly want to don burkas, well...OK.  But I suspect too many of these women make a choice based on threat and intimidation.* I wonder, would you be so supportive of Christian women forced to cover themselves in deference to their "god"*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  There are many sects of Christians and Orthodox Jews that choose to dress in "modest" attire that reflects their religious beliefs, and it's their right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To choose to do so is absolutely their right.  To be forced to do so under threat of punishment...not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok....I agree, the choice is the right.  However, are you then going to go and forbid all forms of "modest" dress and religious garb that are imposed on young girls by their faith and families?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given the most popular forms of attire favored by young women and girls (too many dress like cheap streetwalkers or strippers), I don't see why public venues are not more adamant about "modest" attire.  It's really too bad that so many young women (girls) appear to feel that the only way to garner attention is to dress like hootchie sluts.
Click to expand...


Well, you don't have to look at them.  People can dress anyway they want, IMO.  I don't want the government telling ME what to wear.


----------



## gallantwarrior

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz it's stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as no one forces me to wear one, I don't care if someone else chooses to wear one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do think that some women might be kind of brainwashed into believing that their bodies are "evil."  That is kind of the concept behind the burqa, to hide our female shape.  I think some of them were born into this belief and have fallen for that misinformation that men cannot control themselves.  That's kind of sad.  We should be able to be proud of our bodies and not have to hide them because of men.  That's my opinion.  However, if an adult woman chooses on her own to wear a burqa, who am I to tell them they cannot?
Click to expand...

You should do more research about how muslim men view women.  For muslims, women are little more than breeding stock.  They can be abused, even killed, pretty much on the whim of men, particularly those men who should love, cherish, and protect them.


skye said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz it's stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as no one forces me to wear one, I don't care if someone else chooses to wear one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do think that some women might be kind of brainwashed into believing that their bodies are "evil."  That is kind of the concept behind the burqa, to hide our female shape.  I think some of them were born into this belief and have fallen for that misinformation that men cannot control themselves.  That's kind of sad.  We should be able to be proud of our bodies and not have to hide them because of men.  That's my opinion.  However, if an adult woman chooses on her own to wear a burqa, who am I to tell them they cannot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should do more research about how muslim men view women.  For muslims, women are little more than breeding stock.  They can be abused, even killed, pretty much on the whim of men, particularly those men who should love, cherish, and protect them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with that.
> 
> It's all written in their Holy Book. It's all   put in place in their Sharia Law!
> 
> Sometimes I think they put goat and sheep above women.
Click to expand...

That comment makes me think of something I heard recently about how these animals actually get off sexually on their violence...that it make life easier for the sheep and goats.  But seriously, women are consider "unclean" but are a necessary evil if one wishes to have sons.  Have you ever read the "Seven Pillars of Wisdom" by T.E. Lawrence?  He observed and wrote his book before the PC police came into existence. There are some interesting observations about what is, and is not, acceptable among muslim men.  Can you say "catamite"?


----------



## gallantwarrior

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making butt crack and muffin tops illegal might not be all that bad an idea.  If the women truly want to don burkas, well...OK.  But I suspect too many of these women make a choice based on threat and intimidation.* I wonder, would you be so supportive of Christian women forced to cover themselves in deference to their "god"*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  There are many sects of Christians and Orthodox Jews that choose to dress in "modest" attire that reflects their religious beliefs, and it's their right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To choose to do so is absolutely their right.  To be forced to do so under threat of punishment...not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok....I agree, the choice is the right.  However, are you then going to go and forbid all forms of "modest" dress and religious garb that are imposed on young girls by their faith and families?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given the most popular forms of attire favored by young women and girls (too many dress like cheap streetwalkers or strippers), I don't see why public venues are not more adamant about "modest" attire.  It's really too bad that so many young women (girls) appear to feel that the only way to garner attention is to dress like hootchie sluts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right.  I do not have to look at them.  They have the "right" to dress however they want to.  It's tragic, though, that they have bought into the fiction that the only way to validate themselves is to dress like whores.  Don't you think that it is much more sensual, imagining what is being concealed, than having "it all" put on display, like some strip in Vegas?
> My objection to burkas it that they insist on covering their faces.  In some situations, that could be an issue.  Think of the obstruction of peripheral vision while driving?  Oh, yeah, not a problem when their women are not allowed to drive.  On the street, who the hell cares.
> 
> Well, you don't have to look at them.  People can dress anyway they want, IMO.  I don't want the government telling ME what to wear.
Click to expand...


----------



## gtopa1

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do think that some women might be kind of brainwashed into believing that their bodies are "evil."  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has any woman ever told you that is the reason she wears a burka, or anything else?
Click to expand...


Yes.

Greg


----------



## Coyote

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz it's stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as no one forces me to wear one, I don't care if someone else chooses to wear one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do think that some women might be kind of brainwashed into believing that their bodies are "evil."  That is kind of the concept behind the burqa, to hide our female shape.  I think some of them were born into this belief and have fallen for that misinformation that men cannot control themselves.  That's kind of sad.  We should be able to be proud of our bodies and not have to hide them because of men.  That's my opinion.  However, if an adult woman chooses on her own to wear a burqa, who am I to tell them they cannot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should do more research about how muslim men view women.  For muslims, women are little more than breeding stock.  They can be abused, even killed, pretty much on the whim of men, particularly those men who should love, cherish, and protect them.
Click to expand...


I think that is very often a media stereotype.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do think that some women might be kind of brainwashed into believing that their bodies are "evil."  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has any woman ever told you that is the reason she wears a burka, or anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who are brainwashed DO NOT realize that they are brainwashed.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You could use that illogical thinking to declare that anyone you want does anything you want for any reason you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you can't.  Do you have anything at all to add to the topic?
Click to expand...



Illogical speculation is not "adding to the topic."


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do think that some women might be kind of brainwashed into believing that their bodies are "evil."  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has any woman ever told you that is the reason she wears a burka, or anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who are brainwashed DO NOT realize that they are brainwashed.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You could use that illogical thinking to declare that anyone you want does anything you want for any reason you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you can't.  Do you have anything at all to add to the topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Illogical speculation is not "adding to the topic."
Click to expand...


It's not illogical at all.  It makes perfect sense.  No person in their right mind would wear a burka when it's 90 degrees outside.  They wear it because they think they have to.  They're considered "sluts" if they don't cover their bodies.


----------



## ChrisL

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  There are many sects of Christians and Orthodox Jews that choose to dress in "modest" attire that reflects their religious beliefs, and it's their right.
> 
> 
> 
> To choose to do so is absolutely their right.  To be forced to do so under threat of punishment...not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok....I agree, the choice is the right.  However, are you then going to go and forbid all forms of "modest" dress and religious garb that are imposed on young girls by their faith and families?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given the most popular forms of attire favored by young women and girls (too many dress like cheap streetwalkers or strippers), I don't see why public venues are not more adamant about "modest" attire.  It's really too bad that so many young women (girls) appear to feel that the only way to garner attention is to dress like hootchie sluts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right.  I do not have to look at them.  They have the "right" to dress however they want to.  It's tragic, though, that they have bought into the fiction that the only way to validate themselves is to dress like whores.  Don't you think that it is much more sensual, imagining what is being concealed, than having "it all" put on display, like some strip in Vegas?
> My objection to burkas it that they insist on covering their faces.  In some situations, that could be an issue.  Think of the obstruction of peripheral vision while driving?  Oh, yeah, not a problem when their women are not allowed to drive.  On the street, who the hell cares.
> 
> Well, you don't have to look at them.  People can dress anyway they want, IMO.  I don't want the government telling ME what to wear.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Well, styles change.  Just because some of you are stuck in the 1950s . . .   I like short skirts and dresses that show my legs.  If someone is going to think I'm a whore or a slut because of THAT, then that is someone I wouldn't be interested in being friends with anyways.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has any woman ever told you that is the reason she wears a burka, or anything else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who are brainwashed DO NOT realize that they are brainwashed.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You could use that illogical thinking to declare that anyone you want does anything you want for any reason you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you can't.  Do you have anything at all to add to the topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Illogical speculation is not "adding to the topic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not illogical at all. ...
Click to expand...



It's the very definition of illogical.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> No person in their right mind would wear a burka when it's 90 degrees outside. ...





Have you noticed what men in the Middle East wear? Calm down and try to be rational.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> They wear it because they think they have to.  ...




How many Muslim women have told you that personally, to your face?


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wear it because they think they have to.  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Muslim women have told you that personally, to your face?
Click to expand...


How many have I told to my face?  Lol.  Shut up.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I am just bigoted when it comes to Burkas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the world as it is today----and the ethos of islam what it is
> today------it seems to me to be too convenient a disguise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, from what I've heard the Uyghurs are not anything like Islamists in the ME.
> 
> Uyghur people - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I am just bigoted when it comes to Burkas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in the world as it is today----and the ethos of islam what it is
> today------it seems to me to be too convenient a disguise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, from what I've heard the Uyghurs are not anything like Islamists in the ME.
> 
> Uyghur people - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not impressed-----I have encountered and KNOWN muslims from lots of different places in the world-----muslims
> do INTERACT with ----each other ------and pick up their
> "ideas"   from each other ----the  UYGHUR people are not
> isolated and PROTECTED from jihadist ideology.    It has amazed me since I have been  "in contact"----how much they HATE EACH OTHER-----despite the fact that the share common ideologies.     Hate each other as they do----their
> greatest and consistent hatred is     THE KAFFIRIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are considerable cultural differences amongst Muslims around the world.  Take for example the Shia/Sunni divide which doesn't exist in many Muslim cultures outside the ME.
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz it's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as no one forces me to wear one, I don't care if someone else chooses to wear one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do think that some women might be kind of brainwashed into believing that their bodies are "evil."  That is kind of the concept behind the burqa, to hide our female shape.  I think some of them were born into this belief and have fallen for that misinformation that men cannot control themselves.  That's kind of sad.  We should be able to be proud of our bodies and not have to hide them because of men.  That's my opinion.  However, if an adult woman chooses on her own to wear a burqa, who am I to tell them they cannot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny - I am not sure if that is the reason, so much as it is religious modesty.  I've heard some women that say they actually feel more "liberated" with a Burkha and safer - they don't feel like they are being oggled by men.  But, the thing is...the Abrahamic religions seem to emphasize that women's body's are evil and full of temptation (as if men can't control themselves on their own).  Women have to be "pure" - men, not so much.
Click to expand...


From Coyote -----There are considerable cultural differences amongst Muslims around the world. Take for example the Shia/Sunni divide which doesn't exist in many Muslim cultures outside the ME. -

Poor coyote-----she is so ignorant of fact-----I have worked closely with muslims in the USA for the past 45 years.    I
learned about the  Shiite/sunni divide----something like 44 years ago working with   muslims from   South east asia.    
It was certainly not an issue in the USA at that time-----and I
was completely clueless as to why Iranians seemed to hate arabs and Pakistanis.      Then I asked a muslim doc from
New Dehli who freely expressed his hatred of hindus-----"why
did your family not move to Pakistan in 1948"?.    The man
FLARED in anger-----it took a few months-----then I got it
piece by piece-------he was a Shiite-----Pakistanis (mostly sunni)   murder Shiites in the streets----especially the important ones------like the teachers and doctors----thanks coyote for your input,,,,,     SHEEeeeSh     get a clue.. ------45 years ago-----I was a kid with a part time weekend job----


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No person in their right mind would wear a burka when it's 90 degrees outside. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed what men in the Middle East wear? Calm down and try to be rational.
Click to expand...


I've seen Muslim men here in America wearing regular clothes while their wives or daughters or whatever are completely covered in the middle of summertime.  Give it up.  It is clearly a patriarchal society in which women are NOT free.  I've done enough research on this topic over the years.  This is not the first time I've argued about this crapola.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wear it because they think they have to.  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Muslim women have told you that personally, to your face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many have I told to my face?  Lol.  Shut up.
Click to expand...



In other words, you just pulled that illogical crap out of your ass.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No person in their right mind would wear a burka when it's 90 degrees outside. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed what men in the Middle East wear? Calm down and try to be rational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen Muslim men here in America wearing regular clothes while their wives or daughters or whatever are completely covered in the middle of summertime.  Give it up.  It is clearly a patriarchal society in which women are NOT free.  I've done enough research on this topic over the years.  This is not the first time I've argued about this crapola.
Click to expand...


"Research," meaning pulling shit out of your ass.


----------



## longknife

My problem with the burka is simple - it denigrates women by trying to place them in a secondary - or lower - role in society. It says, "I have no control over my life and must humble myself  before all men." And, any woman who doesn't wear one is considered a whore.

That is just plain wrong!


----------



## irosie91

I actually do not care how muslim women feel about it------
   the whole shebang dress up thing in black is
         SCARY,    especially now ----at a time in proximity
                to  events for which sluts who carry machine guns
                   and then disappear


----------



## Unkotare

irosie91 said:


> I actually do not care how muslim women feel about it-----


And I imagine most Muslim women do not care how YOU feel about it.


----------



## irosie91

Unkotare said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually do not care how muslim women feel about it-----
> 
> 
> 
> And I imagine most Muslim women do not care how YOU feel about it.
Click to expand...


actually they do.      After  9-11-01     Muslim women were advised
by  CAIR   elements to report  all hostility directed against them
to the cops.      The precincts of  New York city were flooded with
complaints by  veiled women of  HOSTILE GAZES   ----sometimes they claimed that someone yanked their veil physically but just a  HOSTILE GLANCE actually became a complaint


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wear it because they think they have to.  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Muslim women have told you that personally, to your face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many have I told to my face?  Lol.  Shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you just pulled that illogical crap out of your ass.
Click to expand...


I thought you were the one who liked to play with things that came out of your arse.    Isn't that the definition of your user name?


----------



## Unkotare

irosie91 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually do not care how muslim women feel about it-----
> 
> 
> 
> And I imagine most Muslim women do not care how YOU feel about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually they do.
Click to expand...



And actually YOU do too, because here you are posting about it.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wear it because they think they have to.  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Muslim women have told you that personally, to your face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many have I told to my face?  Lol.  Shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you just pulled that illogical crap out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were the one who liked to play with things that came out of your arse.
Click to expand...


You thought wrong, Again.


----------



## Unkotare

longknife said:


> My problem with the burka is simple - it denigrates women by trying to place them in a secondary - or lower - role in society. It says, "I have no control over my life and must humble myself  before all men."




How many Muslim women have told you that is what it means to them?


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wear it because they think they have to.  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Muslim women have told you that personally, to your face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many have I told to my face?  Lol.  Shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you just pulled that illogical crap out of your ass.
Click to expand...


No, research meaning reading all kinds of articles, including some from Muslim women themselves, who feel like they MUST cover their bodies.  Are you denying that men in many Muslim countries FORCE women to wear the burka?  Like in Saudi Arabia and other places where women will be beaten for NOT wearing one?  You've got some pretty big issues, huh?  Maybe you need to learn how to respect women.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wear it because they think they have to.  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Muslim women have told you that personally, to your face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many have I told to my face?  Lol.  Shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you just pulled that illogical crap out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were the one who liked to play with things that came out of your arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You thought wrong, Again.
Click to expand...


No I'm not.  Someone already posted the translation, and you haven't changed it yet, so that says a lot.  Lol.


----------



## irosie91

Unkotare said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually do not care how muslim women feel about it-----
> 
> 
> 
> And I imagine most Muslim women do not care how YOU feel about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And actually YOU do too, because here you are posting about it.
Click to expand...


yes-----lately I have become concerned about
            it.      Since that Hayat bitch thing happened. 
            It is too damned convenient a way to hide identity


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Muslim women have told you that personally, to your face?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many have I told to my face?  Lol.  Shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you just pulled that illogical crap out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were the one who liked to play with things that came out of your arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You thought wrong, Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not.  ...
Click to expand...



Yes, you are. "Someone" posted out of ignorance and you are repeating out of even deeper ignorance.  Wanna keep trolling, troll, or do you want to "contribute" more BS you just made up?


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many have I told to my face?  Lol.  Shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you just pulled that illogical crap out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were the one who liked to play with things that came out of your arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You thought wrong, Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not.  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are. "Someone" posted out of ignorance and you are repeating out of even deeper ignorance.  Wanna keep trolling, troll, or do you want to "contribute" more BS you just made up?
Click to expand...


ARe you kidding me?  You really are fucking dumb, aren't you?  In some countries, women are not allowed to leave the house without a male companion.  They are not allowed to talk to a man who is not a family member or husband.  They are not allowed to drive.  They are brought up to believe it is a sin to show their skin and that the men may rape them if they do.  You are a sick fuck.  Don't talk to me anymore.  I hate people like you who encourage this sick behavior towards women.  Women are people, and that is NOT freedom.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wear it because they think they have to.  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Muslim women have told you that personally, to your face?
Click to expand...


How many? Afraid to answer?


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> The Uyghur people are respected as a fearsome warrior 'race,' but I have found most to be pretty chill. Good folks to sit down and have a beer with.




And one young lady...


----------



## Vikrant

Gracie said:


> Good for China! Other countries are doing what we should have done LONG ago. Don't like the laws of the land? Stay the fuck out of that land.



This is the second time I have to point out: Uyghurs are on their own land (Xinjiang.).


----------



## Vikrant

Gracie said:


> Cuz it's stupid.



I find it very sexy.


----------



## gtopa1

Vikrant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz it's stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it very sexy.
Click to expand...


The allure of the unknown. There is a precedent for your condition. Many years ago I was speaking to a nun who had worked in the Missions in New Guinea....don't quite know exactly where. Girls who showed promise were sent to Townsville (Nth Qld) to board at a school to continue their education. When they nurtured home many were sexually assaulted and they put the reason down to being "covered up". Men in their home villages were just too turned on by the "covered up" young women. The students were advised to revert to their "normal" attire when they returned home, so being unclothed made them LESS vulnerable. Humans are strange critters!!

Greg


----------



## longknife

Now, now children. Play nice of the big, bad moderator might shut down your playtime!


----------



## Vikrant

gtopa1 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz it's stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it very sexy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The allure of the unknown. There is a precedent for your condition. Many years ago I was speaking to a nun who had worked in the Missions in New Guinea....don't quite know exactly where. Girls who showed promise were sent to Townsville (Nth Qld) to board at a school to continue their education. When they nurtured home many were sexually assaulted and they put the reason down to being "covered up". Men in their home villages were just too turned on by the "covered up" young women. The students were advised to revert to their "normal" attire when they returned home, so being unclothed made them LESS vulnerable. Humans are strange critters!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Well, there is a difference between finding something sexy and assaulting something.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz it's stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it very sexy.
Click to expand...


since when are burkas sexy?  That's crazy talk.  They could be men under there.


----------



## ChrisL

gtopa1 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz it's stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it very sexy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The allure of the unknown. There is a precedent for your condition. Many years ago I was speaking to a nun who had worked in the Missions in New Guinea....don't quite know exactly where. Girls who showed promise were sent to Townsville (Nth Qld) to board at a school to continue their education. When they nurtured home many were sexually assaulted and they put the reason down to being "covered up". Men in their home villages were just too turned on by the "covered up" young women. The students were advised to revert to their "normal" attire when they returned home, so being unclothed made them LESS vulnerable. Humans are strange critters!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Who in their right mind would think a burqa is sexy?  They are the furthest thing from sexy.  To me, they are symbol of female oppression.  

Also, I don't think I'm buying that story about the girls being sexually assaulted.  That sounds REALLY far fetched.


----------



## gtopa1

ChrisL said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz it's stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it very sexy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The allure of the unknown. There is a precedent for your condition. Many years ago I was speaking to a nun who had worked in the Missions in New Guinea....don't quite know exactly where. Girls who showed promise were sent to Townsville (Nth Qld) to board at a school to continue their education. When they nurtured home many were sexually assaulted and they put the reason down to being "covered up". Men in their home villages were just too turned on by the "covered up" young women. The students were advised to revert to their "normal" attire when they returned home, so being unclothed made them LESS vulnerable. Humans are strange critters!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind would think a burqa is sexy?  They are the furthest thing from sexy.  To me, they are symbol of female oppression.
> 
> Also, I don't think I'm buying that story about the girls being sexually assaulted.  That sounds REALLY far fetched.
Click to expand...


It was reported to me by a Nun who worked at the mission where the girls came from. I have no reason to doubt her observations though one may be concerned about her interpretation of events. It was however the reason the culprits gave ...how many etc I don't know. 

However, as a precedent for Vikrant's view it came to mind.

Greg


----------



## ChrisL

gtopa1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz it's stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it very sexy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The allure of the unknown. There is a precedent for your condition. Many years ago I was speaking to a nun who had worked in the Missions in New Guinea....don't quite know exactly where. Girls who showed promise were sent to Townsville (Nth Qld) to board at a school to continue their education. When they nurtured home many were sexually assaulted and they put the reason down to being "covered up". Men in their home villages were just too turned on by the "covered up" young women. The students were advised to revert to their "normal" attire when they returned home, so being unclothed made them LESS vulnerable. Humans are strange critters!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind would think a burqa is sexy?  They are the furthest thing from sexy.  To me, they are symbol of female oppression.
> 
> Also, I don't think I'm buying that story about the girls being sexually assaulted.  That sounds REALLY far fetched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was reported to me by a Nun who worked at the mission where the girls came from. I have no reason to doubt her observations though one may be concerned about her interpretation of events. It was however the reason the culprits gave ...how many etc I don't know.
> 
> However, as a precedent for Vikrant's view it came to mind.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Well, I don't believe that nun, not one bit.  Lol.  If you just think about it, it is incredibly silly.


----------



## ChrisL

Wondering what the heck is wrong with a person who would find a burqa sexy though.  If anything, they are creepy as hell and you have NO IDEA who is under there.  It could be a child.  It could even be a man.


----------



## gtopa1

ChrisL said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz it's stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it very sexy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The allure of the unknown. There is a precedent for your condition. Many years ago I was speaking to a nun who had worked in the Missions in New Guinea....don't quite know exactly where. Girls who showed promise were sent to Townsville (Nth Qld) to board at a school to continue their education. When they nurtured home many were sexually assaulted and they put the reason down to being "covered up". Men in their home villages were just too turned on by the "covered up" young women. The students were advised to revert to their "normal" attire when they returned home, so being unclothed made them LESS vulnerable. Humans are strange critters!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind would think a burqa is sexy?  They are the furthest thing from sexy.  To me, they are symbol of female oppression.
> 
> Also, I don't think I'm buying that story about the girls being sexually assaulted.  That sounds REALLY far fetched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was reported to me by a Nun who worked at the mission where the girls came from. I have no reason to doubt her observations though one may be concerned about her interpretation of events. It was however the reason the culprits gave ...how many etc I don't know.
> 
> However, as a precedent for Vikrant's view it came to mind.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't believe that nun, not one bit.  Lol.  If you just think about it, it is incredibly silly.
Click to expand...


Hey: it works for Vikrant; that's why it clicked a memory.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

ChrisL said:


> Wondering what the heck is wrong with a person who would find a burqa sexy though.  If anything, they are creepy as hell and you have NO IDEA who is under there.  It could be a child.  It could even be a man.



Something wrong with a bloke wearing a burqa?? You prejudiced against men wearing burqas?? Boy are you going to cop it from the crossdresser crowd!!

Greg


----------



## ChrisL

gtopa1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it very sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The allure of the unknown. There is a precedent for your condition. Many years ago I was speaking to a nun who had worked in the Missions in New Guinea....don't quite know exactly where. Girls who showed promise were sent to Townsville (Nth Qld) to board at a school to continue their education. When they nurtured home many were sexually assaulted and they put the reason down to being "covered up". Men in their home villages were just too turned on by the "covered up" young women. The students were advised to revert to their "normal" attire when they returned home, so being unclothed made them LESS vulnerable. Humans are strange critters!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind would think a burqa is sexy?  They are the furthest thing from sexy.  To me, they are symbol of female oppression.
> 
> Also, I don't think I'm buying that story about the girls being sexually assaulted.  That sounds REALLY far fetched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was reported to me by a Nun who worked at the mission where the girls came from. I have no reason to doubt her observations though one may be concerned about her interpretation of events. It was however the reason the culprits gave ...how many etc I don't know.
> 
> However, as a precedent for Vikrant's view it came to mind.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't believe that nun, not one bit.  Lol.  If you just think about it, it is incredibly silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey: it works for Vikrant; that's why it clicked a memory.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


I guess some people might find the oppression of women "sexy" in a sick kind of way.


----------



## ChrisL

gtopa1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering what the heck is wrong with a person who would find a burqa sexy though.  If anything, they are creepy as hell and you have NO IDEA who is under there.  It could be a child.  It could even be a man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something wrong with a bloke wearing a burqa?? You prejudiced against men wearing burqas?? Boy are you going to cop it from the crossdresser crowd!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


I'm not afraid of them at all.  Lol.  Pansies.


----------



## irosie91

hormones do their work no matter what a guy actually sees


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Well, I don't believe that nun, not one bit.  Lol.  If you just think about it, it is incredibly silly.





You seem to have a real issue.


----------



## Vikrant

gtopa1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it very sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The allure of the unknown. There is a precedent for your condition. Many years ago I was speaking to a nun who had worked in the Missions in New Guinea....don't quite know exactly where. Girls who showed promise were sent to Townsville (Nth Qld) to board at a school to continue their education. When they nurtured home many were sexually assaulted and they put the reason down to being "covered up". Men in their home villages were just too turned on by the "covered up" young women. The students were advised to revert to their "normal" attire when they returned home, so being unclothed made them LESS vulnerable. Humans are strange critters!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind would think a burqa is sexy?  They are the furthest thing from sexy.  To me, they are symbol of female oppression.
> 
> Also, I don't think I'm buying that story about the girls being sexually assaulted.  That sounds REALLY far fetched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was reported to me by a Nun who worked at the mission where the girls came from. I have no reason to doubt her observations though one may be concerned about her interpretation of events. It was however the reason the culprits gave ...how many etc I don't know.
> 
> However, as a precedent for Vikrant's view it came to mind.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't believe that nun, not one bit.  Lol.  If you just think about it, it is incredibly silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey: it works for Vikrant; that's why it clicked a memory.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


It will work for you too if you give it a chance


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't believe that nun, not one bit.  Lol.  If you just think about it, it is incredibly silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have a real issue.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I have a real issue with women feeling as if their bodies cause men to "sin," so they have to walk around wearing a sheet looking utterly ridiculous.  God forbid, the men who insist women wear these things practice a little self control.  Not to mention, I'm sure the beautiful women do NOT want to be all covered up.  It's probably the fat ugos.  That gives them more of a fair shot with the men after all.  Lol.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Vikrant said:


> China takes another oppressive step towards Muslims.
> 
> ---
> 
> BEIJING: Authorities in the capital of the mainly Muslim Uighur homeland of Xinjiang voted to ban the wearing of burqas in public, media said on Thursday, as China confronts unrest with tough measures that critics have labelled discriminatory.
> 
> Hundreds have died in ethnic clashes across the restive far western region in recent months, with Beijing vowing to "strike hard" against violence.
> 
> The local legislature of Urumqi on Wednesday "considered and adopted 'Regulations for the banning of wearing of burqas in public areas in Urumqi'", the Sina web news portal said.
> 
> ...
> 
> China s Xinjiang to ban burqas in public - The Times of India



China's been long and unapologetically hostile to all religions. So this is much less remarkable and significant than a more generally accepting nation doing it as France did, and the US is trying to do on local scales.


----------



## ChrisL

When I was little, I thought people wore burqas (I didn't really know if they were men or women) because of the potential for a sand storm.    I think my mom might have told me that.  Anyway, I had no idea of the cultural implications.  I was so young and innocent then.


----------



## EatMorChikin

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on China!
> 
> you want to wear a burka?
> 
> join the Taliban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing.
> 
> China's actions don't surprise me.  We all know China is not exactly good on the human rights record.  But you applaud them when they exibit that intolerance on their Muslim population.
> 
> Why am I not surprised.
Click to expand...


What sorta track record do koranimals have in the human rights area?


----------



## ChrisL

EatMorChikin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on China!
> 
> you want to wear a burka?
> 
> join the Taliban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing.
> 
> China's actions don't surprise me.  We all know China is not exactly good on the human rights record.  But you applaud them when they exibit that intolerance on their Muslim population.
> 
> Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What sorta track record do koranimals have in the human rights area?
Click to expand...


Do you support a government telling citizens what they can and cannot wear?  What if our government decided to ban, oh I don't know, crucifixes?


----------



## Coyote

EatMorChikin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on China!
> 
> you want to wear a burka?
> 
> join the Taliban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing.
> 
> China's actions don't surprise me.  We all know China is not exactly good on the human rights record.  But you applaud them when they exibit that intolerance on their Muslim population.
> 
> Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What sorta track record do koranimals have in the human rights area?
Click to expand...


Depends on what country you animals are referring to.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't believe that nun, not one bit.  Lol.  If you just think about it, it is incredibly silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have a real issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have a real issue with women feeling as if ...
Click to expand...



There you go again, imagining you know how other people "feel."


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> walk around wearing a sheet looking utterly ridiculous. ....




There you go again, imagining you are the arbiter of what is or is not "looking utterly ridiculous."


----------



## EatMorChikin

ChrisL said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on China!
> 
> you want to wear a burka?
> 
> join the Taliban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing.
> 
> China's actions don't surprise me.  We all know China is not exactly good on the human rights record.  But you applaud them when they exibit that intolerance on their Muslim population.
> 
> Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What sorta track record do koranimals have in the human rights area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you support a government telling citizens what they can and cannot wear?  What if our government decided to ban, oh I don't know, crucifixes?
Click to expand...


I don't support giving koranimals the same rights as citizens.

When Muslims form a small minority of a population, the message of Islam is "peace and tolerance" (Stealth Jihad). As numbers rise, so do complaints, as well as retaliatory attacks for perceived affronts (Defensive Jihad). When Muslims eventually establish a majority, all non-Muslims are violently subjugated (Offensive Jihad).


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> walk around wearing a sheet looking utterly ridiculous. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again, imagining you are the arbiter of what is or is not "looking utterly ridiculous."
Click to expand...


Yeah, it's not hard to see that they look ridiculous.  Like they're walking around wearing a sheet.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't believe that nun, not one bit.  Lol.  If you just think about it, it is incredibly silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have a real issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have a real issue with women feeling as if ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again, imagining you know how other people "feel."
Click to expand...


I think I have a pretty good idea.  They feel guilt about their bodies, that they MUST cover up or the men will rape them.  Also, that actually happens.  Did you know that?  I guess you didn't.


----------



## ChrisL

Just to clarify, I don't agree with the burka.  I think it is a sign of oppression of women, however, I also do not think it should be banned because governments should not be able to dictate what we wear.  However, since this is the Chinese government, it's really not too surprising that they would do this.  They seem to like to use force against their more poor and unfortunate citizens.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

ChrisL said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on China!
> 
> you want to wear a burka?
> 
> join the Taliban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing.
> 
> China's actions don't surprise me.  We all know China is not exactly good on the human rights record.  But you applaud them when they exibit that intolerance on their Muslim population.
> 
> Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What sorta track record do koranimals have in the human rights area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you support a government telling citizens what they can and cannot wear?  What if our government decided to ban, oh I don't know, crucifixes?
Click to expand...


If we banned crucifixes - a Roman Catholic thing - I would think America was on the way to a Protestant Reformation!


Unkotare said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would be interesting to see muslim's attacking the Chinese...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has happened many, many times, and there are millions of Chinese Muslims.
Click to expand...


Last time I checked the number it was over 100 Million Muslims living in China.


----------



## ChrisL

EatMorChikin said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on China!
> 
> you want to wear a burka?
> 
> join the Taliban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing.
> 
> China's actions don't surprise me.  We all know China is not exactly good on the human rights record.  But you applaud them when they exibit that intolerance on their Muslim population.
> 
> Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What sorta track record do koranimals have in the human rights area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you support a government telling citizens what they can and cannot wear?  What if our government decided to ban, oh I don't know, crucifixes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't support giving koranimals the same rights as citizens.
> 
> When Muslims form a small minority of a population, the message of Islam is "peace and tolerance" (Stealth Jihad). As numbers rise, so do complaints, as well as retaliatory attacks for perceived affronts (Defensive Jihad). When Muslims eventually establish a majority, all non-Muslims are violently subjugated (Offensive Jihad).
Click to expand...


I think the Uyghurs are a bit different from Middle Eastern Muslims.  For one thing, these people did not immigrate.  They have been living there for a very long time.  I believe it is the Chinese who actually kind of took over their territory and now tells them how they must live.


----------



## ChrisL

Jeremiah said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on China!
> 
> you want to wear a burka?
> 
> join the Taliban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing.
> 
> China's actions don't surprise me.  We all know China is not exactly good on the human rights record.  But you applaud them when they exibit that intolerance on their Muslim population.
> 
> Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What sorta track record do koranimals have in the human rights area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you support a government telling citizens what they can and cannot wear?  What if our government decided to ban, oh I don't know, crucifixes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we banned crucifixes - a Roman Catholic thing - I would think America was on the way to a Protestant Reformation!
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would be interesting to see muslim's attacking the Chinese...!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It has happened many, many times, and there are millions of Chinese Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last time I checked the number it was over 100 Million Muslims living in China.
Click to expand...


Well, that was more of a rhetorical question, to get that person to think about he/she would feel if his/her religious garb was banned.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

ChrisL said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on China!
> 
> you want to wear a burka?
> 
> join the Taliban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing.
> 
> China's actions don't surprise me.  We all know China is not exactly good on the human rights record.  But you applaud them when they exibit that intolerance on their Muslim population.
> 
> Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What sorta track record do koranimals have in the human rights area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you support a government telling citizens what they can and cannot wear?  What if our government decided to ban, oh I don't know, crucifixes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we banned crucifixes - a Roman Catholic thing - I would think America was on the way to a Protestant Reformation!
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would be interesting to see muslim's attacking the Chinese...!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It has happened many, many times, and there are millions of Chinese Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last time I checked the number it was over 100 Million Muslims living in China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that was more of a rhetorical question, to get that person to think about he/she would feel if his/her religious garb was banned.
Click to expand...


As China is a communist nation - we know their agenda is to crush any form of religion - from Christianity to Islam and the history of Communism is well documented to include the torture of Muslims in Communist jails - murdering them - etc.  Now the Muslims perhaps do not know this because many people who witnessed this in Romanian jails under communist rule are elderly - many have already died.  Another reason the agenda with Communist governments is to kill off the elderly - and with it - the true history they could tell the younger generation.   Sad but true.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

ChrisL said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on China!
> 
> you want to wear a burka?
> 
> join the Taliban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing.
> 
> China's actions don't surprise me.  We all know China is not exactly good on the human rights record.  But you applaud them when they exibit that intolerance on their Muslim population.
> 
> Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What sorta track record do koranimals have in the human rights area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you support a government telling citizens what they can and cannot wear?  What if our government decided to ban, oh I don't know, crucifixes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't support giving koranimals the same rights as citizens.
> 
> When Muslims form a small minority of a population, the message of Islam is "peace and tolerance" (Stealth Jihad). As numbers rise, so do complaints, as well as retaliatory attacks for perceived affronts (Defensive Jihad). When Muslims eventually establish a majority, all non-Muslims are violently subjugated (Offensive Jihad).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Uyghurs are a bit different from Middle Eastern Muslims.  For one thing, these people did not immigrate.  They have been living there for a very long time.  I believe it is the Chinese who actually kind of took over their territory and now tells them how they must live.
Click to expand...


I was not aware of that.  Thanks.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> walk around wearing a sheet looking utterly ridiculous. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again, imagining you are the arbiter of what is or is not "looking utterly ridiculous."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's not hard to see that they look ridiculous. ....
Click to expand...



You are aware that is merely your opinion, right?


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't believe that nun, not one bit.  Lol.  If you just think about it, it is incredibly silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have a real issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have a real issue with women feeling as if ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again, imagining you know how other people "feel."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I have a pretty good idea.  ...
Click to expand...



You have no idea. You have made it clear that all this stems from your own bigotry rather than from what many, several, or even one Muslim woman has told you personally.


----------



## EatMorChikin

ChrisL said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on China!
> 
> you want to wear a burka?
> 
> join the Taliban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing.
> 
> China's actions don't surprise me.  We all know China is not exactly good on the human rights record.  But you applaud them when they exibit that intolerance on their Muslim population.
> 
> Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What sorta track record do koranimals have in the human rights area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you support a government telling citizens what they can and cannot wear?  What if our government decided to ban, oh I don't know, crucifixes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't support giving koranimals the same rights as citizens.
> 
> When Muslims form a small minority of a population, the message of Islam is "peace and tolerance" (Stealth Jihad). As numbers rise, so do complaints, as well as retaliatory attacks for perceived affronts (Defensive Jihad). When Muslims eventually establish a majority, all non-Muslims are violently subjugated (Offensive Jihad).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Uyghurs are a bit different from Middle Eastern Muslims.  For one thing, these people did not immigrate.  They have been living there for a very long time.  I believe it is the Chinese who actually kind of took over their territory and now tells them how they must live.
Click to expand...


They do worship the same demon though correct?


----------



## ChrisL

EatMorChikin said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing.
> 
> China's actions don't surprise me.  We all know China is not exactly good on the human rights record.  But you applaud them when they exibit that intolerance on their Muslim population.
> 
> Why am I not surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sorta track record do koranimals have in the human rights area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you support a government telling citizens what they can and cannot wear?  What if our government decided to ban, oh I don't know, crucifixes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't support giving koranimals the same rights as citizens.
> 
> When Muslims form a small minority of a population, the message of Islam is "peace and tolerance" (Stealth Jihad). As numbers rise, so do complaints, as well as retaliatory attacks for perceived affronts (Defensive Jihad). When Muslims eventually establish a majority, all non-Muslims are violently subjugated (Offensive Jihad).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Uyghurs are a bit different from Middle Eastern Muslims.  For one thing, these people did not immigrate.  They have been living there for a very long time.  I believe it is the Chinese who actually kind of took over their territory and now tells them how they must live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do worship the same demon though correct?
Click to expand...


I suppose, but the point is, using force against them in that way isn't justifiable over an article of clothing.  Do they think if they ban burkas, that will change anything about the beliefs of these people?  No, so it is a rather stupid and aggressive move that would solve no problems.


----------



## Coyote

EatMorChikin said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing.
> 
> China's actions don't surprise me.  We all know China is not exactly good on the human rights record.  But you applaud them when they exibit that intolerance on their Muslim population.
> 
> Why am I not surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sorta track record do koranimals have in the human rights area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you support a government telling citizens what they can and cannot wear?  What if our government decided to ban, oh I don't know, crucifixes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't support giving koranimals the same rights as citizens.
> 
> When Muslims form a small minority of a population, the message of Islam is "peace and tolerance" (Stealth Jihad). As numbers rise, so do complaints, as well as retaliatory attacks for perceived affronts (Defensive Jihad). When Muslims eventually establish a majority, all non-Muslims are violently subjugated (Offensive Jihad).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Uyghurs are a bit different from Middle Eastern Muslims.  For one thing, these people did not immigrate.  They have been living there for a very long time.  I believe it is the Chinese who actually kind of took over their territory and now tells them how they must live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do worship the same demon though correct?
Click to expand...


None of them worship demons.  You must be confused.


----------



## EatMorChikin

Coyote said:


> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> What sorta track record do koranimals have in the human rights area?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support a government telling citizens what they can and cannot wear?  What if our government decided to ban, oh I don't know, crucifixes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't support giving koranimals the same rights as citizens.
> 
> When Muslims form a small minority of a population, the message of Islam is "peace and tolerance" (Stealth Jihad). As numbers rise, so do complaints, as well as retaliatory attacks for perceived affronts (Defensive Jihad). When Muslims eventually establish a majority, all non-Muslims are violently subjugated (Offensive Jihad).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Uyghurs are a bit different from Middle Eastern Muslims.  For one thing, these people did not immigrate.  They have been living there for a very long time.  I believe it is the Chinese who actually kind of took over their territory and now tells them how they must live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do worship the same demon though correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of them worship demons.  You must be confused.
Click to expand...


A religion which encourages human atrocities, does not worship good and peaceful gods. Islam is the religion of the devil.


----------



## Coyote

EatMorChikin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EatMorChikin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support a government telling citizens what they can and cannot wear?  What if our government decided to ban, oh I don't know, crucifixes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support giving koranimals the same rights as citizens.
> 
> When Muslims form a small minority of a population, the message of Islam is "peace and tolerance" (Stealth Jihad). As numbers rise, so do complaints, as well as retaliatory attacks for perceived affronts (Defensive Jihad). When Muslims eventually establish a majority, all non-Muslims are violently subjugated (Offensive Jihad).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Uyghurs are a bit different from Middle Eastern Muslims.  For one thing, these people did not immigrate.  They have been living there for a very long time.  I believe it is the Chinese who actually kind of took over their territory and now tells them how they must live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do worship the same demon though correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of them worship demons.  You must be confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A religion which encourages human atrocities, does not worship good and peaceful gods. Islam is the religion of the devil.
Click to expand...


Yup ... just love all those good and peaceful gods.  Let me know when you find any.

10 Biblical Scriptures That Sanction Slavery Rape and Genocide - Page 5 of 5 - Atlanta Blackstar

Source: www.telegraph.co.uk/news/religion/6120373/Top-10-worst-Bible-passages.htvml


----------

